# DNM: One Vaccine Can Change Your Dog’s Life Forever



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

One Vaccine Can Change Your Dog’s Life Forever | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Last week, Dogs Naturally contributor Dr Michael Dym shared this story with us.

Every day, we hear about dogs whose lives have been forever changed by vaccination and this is why we work hard to educate pet owners on vaccine dangers. Every single vaccine has the ability to cause illness and even death, so it’s critical that no unnecessary vaccine is ever given to a dog. Once a vaccine is given, you can never reverse that decision, so educate yourself, be an active partner with your vet, and read the following story before deciding on your dog’s vaccine schedule.

Maggie’s Story
Maggie Bear Davis had what seemed like the perfect live, home and loving family. Maggie was an eight month old healthy and happy female German Shepherd puppy who lived in Jacksonville, Florida, with Robert Davis and Ashley Shell and their three beautiful children.

Maggie’s life changed completely on February 7, 2014. It was on that day that Maggie Bear received her first rabies vaccination.

Within hours of her vaccination, a golf ball sized mass developed at the sight of the injection. Almost immediately, Maggie became lethargic, refusing food and water over a few days, as well as developing red eyes, along with nasal discharge, as her body tried to rid itself of the harmful neurotoxins that were clearly affecting her.

Within three to four days of the jab, Maggie developed what appeared to be “rabies-like” symptoms, which included increasing aggression toward her loved ones, accompanied by a deranged stare and dilated pupils, a newly found affinity to chew wood, increasing desire to ingest her own feces and other indigestible items, fascination with reflections, severe restlessness at times with destruction of bedding and pillows, inability to follow directions, loss of impulse control, development of reverse sneezing as well as, of course, the worsening development of multiple grand mal seizures daily.


Life After the Jab
In spite of multiple visits to various traditional veterinarians, no local veterinarians would admit that her rabies vaccination played any role in Maggie’s symptoms. In fact, most of the veterinarians became combative and defensive when this possibility was brought up. One veterinarian even went as far as saying that the golf ball sized lump had nothing to do with the rabies vaccination, but more likely due to Maggie “bumping into something.”

As veterinary bills mounted, and no cause or potential solution was offered, Dr Dym responded to Robert’s cry for help on February 14th. Since that time he has been working hard to bring together a holistic veterinary team to try to help Maggie through what has become an awful nightmare for this young, financially challenged family, whose life and finances changed abruptly after they thought was a routine vaccination.

The similarities are striking between Maggie’s case and the MMR/autism regression link reported by many parents whose children were developing normally prior to vaccination.

Rabies Miasm/Vaccinosis
The tendency to rabies vaccination induced disease is known as rabies miasm and vaccinosis, which are the often permanent mental, emotional and physical changes in the body as result of being vaccinated. Despite their resistance to see the connection, this is sadly all too common in the veterinary profession.

Rabies miasm has been recognized and potentially treated by homeopathic and holistic veterinarians for decades with individually and carefully prescribed homeopathic remedies, based on the individual symptoms expressed in the patient. Dr Dym’s experience as both a traditionally trained veterinarian of 23 plus years experience and as a homeopathic veterinarian, is the only true chance of restoring Maggie to health, without a lifetime of neurological damage and suffering.

For more information on the symptoms and treatment of rabies miasm, click here.

What You Can Do
While rabies vaccination is unfortunately still required by law in the US and parts of Canada, it’s important for both pet owners and veterinarians alike to become more aware of the individuality of every patient, and the potential long term reactions seen with any vaccination; particularly the rabies vaccine.

Hopefully with the work of the Rabies Challenge Fund, more pet owners will become better informed on these issues, and work together to reduce the required rabies vaccination interval to five and then seven years. The Rabies Challenge Fund is also working hard to increase the number of states that allow medical exemptions for those pets who are at risk for vaccine reactions.

“Not only do these unnecessary vaccinations cause suffering in this lifetime, but because of the potential viral effects on the DNA and genetic material, effects may be seen for generations to come” says Dr Dym. ”It’s time to put a stop to this madness, and we can certainly start by raising awareness of cases like Maggie’s, and do what we can to help in the medical care of pets like her, who are simply innocent victims of a practice that has very little scientific validity.”

Maggie’s family has also started a petition and they’d appreciate you signing it. This petition will urge veterinarians to fully inform pet owners of both the risks and the benefits of vaccines. Sign the Petition Now

Dr Dym is donating his time for Maggie’s extensive treatment and care. Click Here if you would like to Donate to Maggie’s Treatment.

Remember that all states now allow a three year rabies vaccination schedule. If you must vaccinate for rabies, read this article to Reduce the Risk of Rabies Vaccine Reactions.

Links to some of the other articles mentioned in this article:
https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/rabies-vaccination-13-ways-to-vaccinate-more-safely/
Rabies Miasm In Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine
Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just reading the title of the article made me teary eyed. 
I have lost a chi due to a vaccine. 

Great article Christie!! It's SO important to keep spreading the word and educating pet owners. 

My little Gino:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. My dogs and I are hopefully moving back to the US in a few months. Miya and Taji are due for their rabies vaccines. In Japan, it is not legalized to titer. I have to do some research to find out if I can titer to re-enter the US. 

Z, Gino sure was a little handsome fellow. Sorry you lost him. If I do end up having to get Miya and Taj their rabies shots, what do I ask the vet in regards to the 5 in 1 or 7 in 1. I saw that a while back in one of your posts. Which is better? I obviously would want them injected with as little crap as possible.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is so sad that most states do not accept titers! My Sadie is over due but I refuse to give a 16 year old another vaccine. Honestly I am too scared


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I hear ya Christie. I will not be vaccinating ever again once we move back permanently. The way vets push vaccines pisses me off.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

teetee said:


> I hear ya Christie. I will not be vaccinating ever again once we move back permanently. The way vets push vaccines pisses me off.


I agree 100% Thankfully my vet does not she states what VA law is but gives her own oppinion too LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> Thanks for sharing this. My dogs and I are hopefully moving back to the US in a few months. Miya and Taji are due for their rabies vaccines. In Japan, it is not legalized to titer. I have to do some research to find out if I can titer to re-enter the US.
> 
> Z, Gino sure was a little handsome fellow. Sorry you lost him. If I do end up having to get Miya and Taj their rabies shots, what do I ask the vet in regards to the 5 in 1 or 7 in 1. I saw that a while back in one of your posts. Which is better? I obviously would want them injected with as little crap as possible.


Thanks Tiff!! He was the love of our lives!! 
Are you doing a rabies and a booster? I would pick the 5 in 1. I would ask if they have plain distemper or plain parvo or a 2 in 1 maybe a 3 in 1. The less in 1 the better!! Good luck!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Zorana,

I am still in the very beginning stages of doing all of this. If I can get away with it, I'm not going to booster at all. Depends on what the re-entry requirements for the US are and the exit requirements for Japan. Having pets and now being aware of all the international requirements...I will never live overseas again, unless I'm pet less. Who doesn't want dogs!?! lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry Zorana, about Gino. What is the 5 in one? How is it better, all my dogs have received their shots , except little Frankie, I have to make an appointment soon I would like to ask the vet if this is how he gives them. He own 2 chi's himself .

Do you mean they are grouped in one shot therefore, they get less?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> Sorry Zorana, about Gino. What is the 5 in one? How is it better, all my dogs have received their shots , except little Frankie, I have to make an appointment soon I would like to ask the vet if this is how he gives them. He own 2 chi's himself .
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean they are grouped in one shot therefore, they get less?



It is a 5 in 1 vaccine that protects against distemper, hepatitis, (adenovirus type 2) parvovirus, parainfluenza. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry about Gino ,Zorana 

This is scary stuff!


X


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Sorry Zorana, about Gino. What is the 5 in one? How is it better, all my dogs have received their shots , except little Frankie, I have to make an appointment soon I would like to ask the vet if this is how he gives them. He own 2 chi's himself .
> 
> Do you mean they are grouped in one shot therefore, they get less?


Thanks Evelyn! The 5 in 1 has 5 different vaccines in 1 shot. The 7 in 1 has 7. The more vaccines in 1 shot, the higher the risk for a reaction bc the immune system can get overwhelmed. I had to call several vets to see if anyone carried single or bivalent (2in1) vaccines and luckily I did!! There was one 15 minutes away! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

After doing some research on the USDA and APHIS sites, I found a loophole that says if a dog is important from a country deemed to be free of rabies (i.e. Japan), then the dog does not need a rabies vaccination to enter the US. That is a huge relief! I need to do more reading, but I'm happy to read this. I am almost positive, though, that people at the airport are going to have no idea what I'm talking about. smh.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

teetee said:


> After doing some research on the USDA and APHIS sites, I found a loophole that says if a dog is important from a country deemed to be free of rabies (i.e. Japan), then the dog does not need a rabies vaccination to enter the US. That is a huge relief! I need to do more reading, but I'm happy to read this. I am almost positive, though, that people at the airport are going to have no idea what I'm talking about. smh.



Make sure you call the airlines. I passed up moving to Thailand with my boyfriend this January, because I didn't wanna risk the dogs being quarantined. You def have to have their shot records, and from what I read online in order for them to enter into the US they have to have had their rabies shots several weeks prior to entering the US. We were going to go through a pet service that would've cost us over $4,000, and they take care of the dogs while they're in transit, and also take care of all of the paper work an vet stuff, in order to avoid the animals being quarantined.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

They do not need to have the rabies vaccines when traveling from a rabies free territory, which is luckily where we live. For more info, read USDA, CDC, AQS and APHIS. Hawaii and Japan are two of the most difficult countries to import with due to their quarantine regulations. Luckily, exporting isn't proving as difficult as getting in was.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I understand why the rabies vaccine is mandated in the States but I do not agree with imposing the rabies vaccine. I personally choose not to put the rabies vaccine on my dogs. I believe it should be our choice, as dog owners we want what is best for our dogs and our judgement should be validated. Zorana I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

